# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Willemsen (Assen)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Willemsen

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Medisch Centrum Zuidersingel, Huisartsenpraktijk Willemsen, Assen

Adres: Zuidersingel 12, Assen

Website: www.mczuidersingel.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Willemsen*

----------

